# quarter mile times



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

hey guys, this is actually jon (frgeon) not javier from full-race. i was just curious what kinda times a G35 puts down in the quarter. 60ft time and speed along with 1/4 mile time and speed. thx.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

damn it, im an asshole. i just read the thread at the bottome of the page. didnt see it before. my bad. so 13.8 is the best a 350 will do? how about this, is there any thing differnat between 350z and G35? did they give the infinity a little more umph from the factory, or is it the same car? *man i am a noob out side of the 240 world*


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> how about this, is there any thing differnat between 350z and G35? did they give the infinity a little more umph from the factory, or is it the same car? *man i am a noob out side of the 240 world*


the 350Z is built on the altama chasis, the G35 is built on its own chasis (both 4dr and coupe share it).
The G35 coupe is 280hp, the 350z is 287hp (if I remember right).
the G35 weighs a bit more = slower 1/4 mile time.

I think thats all the basics, the 4dr is only 260hp...


----------



## 350z-tech (Jan 24, 2004)

check out this 350z dyno and then there is alos a quater mile time as well here on this board 350z-tech 
he ran a 12.96 and is pushing 369whp


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> hey guys, this is actually jon (frgeon) not javier from full-race. i was just curious what kinda times a G35 puts down in the quarter. 60ft time and speed along with 1/4 mile time and speed. thx.


Stock or modded?
Coupe or 4 door? I'll assume coupe.

From C&D,
"In straight performance numbers, the G35 keeps the pace. The G35's 6.0-second 0-to-60-mph dash and 14.6 quarter-mile"

http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=39&article_id=1771&page_number=3


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

350z-tech said:


> check out this 350z dyno and then there is alos a quater mile time as well here on this board 350z-tech
> he ran a 12.96 and is pushing 369whp


That is a super charged 350Z that they are showing the dyno for.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> damn it, im an asshole. i just read the thread at the bottome of the page. didnt see it before. my bad. so 13.8 is the best a 350 will do? how about this, is there any thing differnat between 350z and G35? did they give the infinity a little more umph from the factory, or is it the same car? *man i am a noob out side of the 240 world*


13.8 in the 1/4? No way, not for a stocker.

Quote from C&D,

"This hardware makes for more than an impressive spec sheet: 0 to 60 mph in 5.4 seconds and through the quarter-mile in 14.1 seconds at 101 mph; 0.88 g of cornering stick; a stopping distance from 70 mph to standstill in 164 feet; and a top speed of 156 mph. Which is about the same performance as a $50,000-plus Porsche Boxster S."

Here is the link.
http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=18&article_id=3967&page_number=1


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

yeah, the 350 Track model should do a 14.1 and the G35(6MT) coupe should do 14.3. 0-60 is only 0.1 second longer at 5.5


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

*My Time*

I have an 04 350Z and I'm curious what's going on with it. Last night I ran a 14.5 and a 14.8 quarter both at about 96 mph. This was my first time at the track with this car. My SpecV is actually running faster for some reason? Any ideas what I might be doing wrong? Shiftpoints etc...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Actually the 350Z does a 13.8 in the quarter. I have a friend with a completely stock 350Z except for 19 inch rims and Potenza S-03 Pole Positions and he ran a 13.77 the other day.


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

So what could I be doing wrong at the track. I drive it the same way I drive my SpecV there and I'm running slower times???


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

got any wheelspin? What RPM are you taking off at?


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

My first run 14.5 I started at about 2K and it seemed to run pretty good. Beat a Hemi. Second run started off at about 4K and lost to an RSX-S by .4 sec. Ran 14.8. It was hopping all over the place in first and again in second before it settled down. I have the base 6 Speed model without the TCS.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Jas'02SpecV said:


> So what could I be doing wrong at the track. I drive it the same way I drive my SpecV there and I'm running slower times???


That's the problem. Launching a RWD car and a FWD car require different technique's to get the best 60' times. 

Speaking of which what are your 60' times?


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> the 350Z is built on the altama chasis, the G35 is built on its own chasis (both 4dr and coupe share it).
> The G35 coupe is 280hp, the 350z is 287hp (if I remember right).
> the G35 weighs a bit more = slower 1/4 mile time.
> 
> I think thats all the basics, the 4dr is only 260hp...



AM i the only one who caught this? THe 350Z, G35 (coupe and 4dr) and the nissan Murano, All are built on the same chasis. the sub frame and suspension are all the same. Thats the #1 reason Nissan was able to sell the 350z for less than $40,000. The strut are difernet on the murano, but the geomotry is the same. Hell the nismo exhaust for the Z "should" fit the Murano.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

koroshiya said:


> Hell the nismo exhaust for the Z "should" fit the Murano.


It's been tried and it doesn't fit.


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

First run:  
Reaction - 1.208 
60ft - 2.187 
1/8 ET - 9.412 
1/8 MPH - 76.52 
1/4 ET - 14.523 
1/4 MPH - 96.93 

Second run:
Reaction - 1.164
60ft - 2.527
1/8 ET - 9.773
1/8 MPH - 75.51
1/4 ET - 14.881
1/4 MPH - 96.92

The track kind of sucks a little too but not this much I don't think. What could I be doing wrong. I'm going to go to the track again in a couple minutes and see if I can do a little better at least but I'm still not sure how to launch this car compaired to my SpecV.



wes said:


> That's the problem. Launching a RWD car and a FWD car require different technique's to get the best 60' times.
> 
> Speaking of which what are your 60' times?


----------

